# Critical Skills Visa 2017



## poonamjain88 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

Anyone here who submitted CSV visa in 2017?? Where that visa is applied and any luck with it's result so far?



Thanks


----------



## aliimran20 (Nov 16, 2016)

There has been numerous thread on CSV and will be difficult for you to pull out
Please visit VFS website and you will get all the list of docs required. Good luck!


----------



## Primmy (May 18, 2017)

I applied in February. No response yet.


----------



## Primmy (May 18, 2017)

I was also wondering if there is a certain time period in which a rejection is sent? It's been almost three months. Surely they cannot decline at this point.


----------



## papermania (Feb 3, 2017)

Primmy said:


> I was also wondering if there is a certain time period in which a rejection is sent? It's been almost three months. Surely they cannot decline at this point.


Looks like depends upon case. My friend applied CSV under corporate general manager on 04th May and yesterday on 18th May he received his 5 years Visa. Applied from CPT.


----------



## Primmy (May 18, 2017)

papermania said:


> Primmy said:
> 
> 
> > I was also wondering if there is a certain time period in which a rejection is sent? It's been almost three months. Surely they cannot decline at this point.
> ...



That is awesome.such a short time. It's a gruelling wait. Luckily employer is willing to wait. I really hope if it takes this long it is a sign that it is likely a positive outcome.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Did you apply im Zim or SA?


----------



## Primmy (May 18, 2017)

Ebenezar1 said:


> Did you apply im Zim or SA?


I applied in zim


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Yaa I heard in Zim they are taking longer than the 8 weeks that they state. My friend applied in Zim on 8 May . Will update you how it goes and also let me know when you get your response. its really frustrating . The VFS official there said it takes about 3 months max.


----------



## Primmy (May 18, 2017)

SAIMMIGRATIONLAW837862478 said:


> Primmy said:
> 
> 
> > I applied in February. No response yet.
> ...


Thank you for the info. What do you mean follow up at dha. I'm in zim.


----------



## Primmy (May 18, 2017)

Ebenezar1 said:


> Yaa I heard in Zim they are taking longer than the 8 weeks that they state. My friend applied in Zim on 8 May . Will update you how it goes and also let me know when you get your response. its really frustrating . The VFS official there said it takes about 3 months max.


Hope it goes well for your friend 
It will be three months for me on 28th May since date of submission.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Are able to track online or how are you tracking your application?


----------



## KarimHaddadi (May 24, 2017)

Dear Sir/Madam,

I came to this country 27th August 2016 by critical skill work visa.
I applied for extension my visa, but it rejected. On the rejection letter mentioned I had a fake visa on 2015 with this reference number TRA1492210, but I never ever applied for a visa before 2016 and my reference number is TE 16/2682.I went to head office DHA for rectify the wrong record in their system. They told me I have to start the appeal process. I did it with appeal letter affidavit and also attached all my passport pages since 2009. they can see I never ever applied before 2016. I got the rejection letter with same reason again. I spoke with many lawyers and I went to DHA Johannesburg. All people told me it's DHA system fault and I have to resubmit or appeal again. If I had a fake visa on 2015 how can I get a visa on 2016?
I am extremely frustrated every two months pay lots of money for nothing. How can I rectify this record? How can I extend my current visa?
My wife is pregnant and she can't fly from next month and our visa will expire on 11th July 2017. 
please advise me.


----------



## Primmy (May 18, 2017)

Ebenezar1 said:


> Are able to track online or how are you tracking your application?


It has been the same status for weeks : it has been forwarded on 28 Feb 2017. However vfs did warn me that their tracking system w asnt working so well.


----------



## hustlebunny (Oct 8, 2015)

Primmy said:


> I was also wondering if there is a certain time period in which a rejection is sent? It's been almost three months. Surely they cannot decline at this point.


Sit tight mine took 7 months to come out in Zim.

Had to take additional documents, they lost them...had to take them again .... but don't just sit at home make sure you keep going to check up on your app because if you have a missing doc they will also just sit on the application. 

This is when they used to process at the embassy though not sure of new process.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

All applications are now being done at VFS so it's different from when you applied at the embassy.


----------



## Primmy (May 18, 2017)

hustlebunny said:


> Primmy said:
> 
> 
> > I was also wondering if there is a certain time period in which a rejection is sent? It's been almost three months. Surely they cannot decline at this point.
> ...


Applications are now being done through vfs. The disheartening part is that vfs does not have any information about the processing. Have asked several times and track on vfs website. The answer is always that the application is still at the embassy and will be notified when outcome is ready to be collected.


----------



## Primmy (May 18, 2017)

Also employer is waitin. Its been too long


----------



## hustlebunny (Oct 8, 2015)

Primmy said:


> Applications are now being done through vfs. The disheartening part is that vfs does not have any information about the processing. Have asked several times and track on vfs website. The answer is always that the application is still at the embassy and will be notified when outcome is ready to be collected.


Ma1, try pushing at the embassy? They are SUPER slow in Zim. You have to be aggressive. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Primmy (May 18, 2017)

hustlebunny said:


> Primmy said:
> 
> 
> > Applications are now being done through vfs. The disheartening part is that vfs does not have any information about the processing. Have asked several times and track on vfs website. The answer is always that the application is still at the embassy and will be notified when outcome is ready to be collected.
> ...


If I submitted through vfs how do I follow up at the embassy?


----------



## Kayvirtuoso (Jun 4, 2017)

I also want to know, please who has applied and recieved csv under the Corporate General Manager category using IODSA as professional body? Thanks.


----------



## hustlebunny (Oct 8, 2015)

Primmy said:


> If I submitted through vfs how do I follow up at the embassy?


Aaah... it seems as if they aren't involved anymore? I am not sure.Stay hopeful, it will happen.


----------



## Primmy (May 18, 2017)

Just an update. It's been five months......no outcome.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Tjoo we have a long way to go with Zim applications.


----------



## Primmy (May 18, 2017)

My application has been processed and my passport is ready for collection. Hopefully it's a positive outcome.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Wow Primmy please do advise outcome


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi Primmy update please...


----------



## Primmy (May 18, 2017)

It was declined. On grounds of Regulatory body certificate.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi Primmy which field are you in and which board did you use. I'm sorry for your rejection.


----------



## aries0213 (Dec 7, 2016)

Primmy said:


> It was declined. On grounds of Regulatory body certificate.


hi primmy

Don't lose heart, just go and submit a new application correcting whatever they said is incorrect.
I am waiting for my outcome hoping its a positive one. I applied in June and you have just given me hope of an outcome soon, hopefully end of August & this is a second attempt.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Aries where did you apply?


----------



## aries0213 (Dec 7, 2016)

Ebenezar1 said:


> Aries where did you apply?


At VFS Zim


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Zim is taking 5-6months for csv.


----------

